
Show HN: I'm learning VIM and making a game out of it - worms
So, I&#x27;m learning VIM and made this yesterday, I pretend to increment it as I learn new stuff. You move with HJKL and that&#x27;s it for now. Don&#x27;t let the sublimes consume you.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;worms.io&#x2F;vimwarrior&#x2F;
======
navyad
Nice one although wondering how Vim is involved here.

~~~
nounaut
hjkl to stear

------
deeznut5
has nothing to do with vim other than the logo

~~~
giraffehack
Aren't the standard vim motion keys hjkl? I believe he is using the game as a
method of learning how to use those characters for navigating.

------
r3vv
pretty neat.

I'd add some sort of game mechanic for insert and visual mode. ( 'i' and 'v')

~~~
worms
sweet idea! I'll implement that in some way.

